# Northern lights play: It never rains in California



## fez (15. Januar 2003)

Hallo werte Herren:

Tarnael und meine Wenigkeit planen am Wochenende eine nette Runde um Ettlingen. Falls wieder Erwarten der Schnee(matsch) in der Gegend um Forbach abschmelzen würden, könnte die Runde auch von dort starten. Oder von sonstwo - sachdienliche Hinweise auf lohnende Ausweichziele werden von den durlacher Vertretern der JNL (Jugendgruppe Northern Lights) und KNL (KiTa Northern Lights) gerne entgegengenommen. Voraussetzung: Die Runde sollte auch easy surf-elemente aufweisen. 
Vielleicht hat ja sogar der Californian Dreamboy mit rosa Röckchen und dem Schocker-Bike Zeit ? 

Latürnich sind auch alle sonstigen Splittergruppen des Bikesports heftig gerne gesehen !

Draussenbleiben müssen allerdings: Liegebikes, Stadtbikes, transportation utility bikes

Gruss

Love, Love, Love, ey !


----------



## liebesspieler (15. Januar 2003)

runnnn intoo flyyyy
flyyyy toooo livvvee
hit-tipp der woche: iron maiden - aces high, orginal nur aus NWDO3

jo, lasst mal meine high roller in den waldboden brennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom1ayb (15. Januar 2003)

War hute mal Ebersteinburg Richtung Merkur unterwegs die Wege sind zum Teil noch ganz schön vereist Wann willst Du denn los? Samstag geht bei mir nicht Sonntag wäre ok.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## fez (15. Januar 2003)

ja diese S****-Eis-Schnee-Matsche da draussen begeistert mich auch nicht.... Aber soll ja lustig gefreeridet werden, da gehört das Stürzen ja zum guten Ton...


Are you ready, Rab? Aye.
Boaby? No bad!
Tam? Whit!
Awright, fellas, let's go! 

Oh it's been getting so hard livin' with the things you do to me, aha
Oh my dreams are getting so strange I'd like to tell you everything I see

Oh, I see a man at the back 
As a matter of fact his eyes are red as the sun 
And a girl in the corner let no one ignore her 
'Cause she thinks she's the passionate one 

Oh, yeah, it was like lightning, everybody was frightening 
And the music was soothing, and they all started grooving 
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah 

Chorus
And the man at the back said 
Everyone attack and it turned into a ballroom blitz 
And the girl in the corner said 
Boy, I wanna warn ya, it'll turn into a ballroom blitz 
Ballroom blitz, ballroom blitz, ballroom blitz, Ballroom blitz 

I'm reaching out for something, touching nothing's all I ever do 
Oh, I softly call you over, when you appear there's nothing left of you, aha 
Now the man in the back is ready to crack as he raises his hands to the sky
And the girl in the corner is ev'ryone's mourner 
She could kill you with a wink of her eye 

Oh yeah, it was electric, so frightfully hectic 
And the band started leaving, 'cause they all stopped breathing 
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah 

Chorus 

Oh yeah, it was like lightning, everybody was frightening 
And the music was soothing, and they all started grooving 
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah


----------



## Wooly (15. Januar 2003)

Kuckuck, bin wieder da   ;-))

endlich kann ich auch mal eiene Ausrede anbringen, mein Spaßfahrrad liegt wegen geheimnisvoller um/weg/herumbauten zerlegt im Keller, und Sonntag habe ich wahrscheinlich auch keine Zeit.

Andererseits wenn doch, dann fahre ich natürlich gerne mit, habe halt nur das Hardtail, aber zur Not muß ich halt öfters mal absteigen .. ;-))

und TOM, Respekt, der mann schlingete heute samt Eheweib übers Eis in Ebersteinburg, ihr hättet mal den kleinen Weg bei mir vorm haus herunterfahren sollen, da kann man ohne Probleme Schlittschuhlaufen

und außerdem .. was ist das überhaupt für ein Scheißwetter .. Fahrad hin Bike her ... ich will SKIFAHREN !!! Es ist Winter verdammt noch mal !!!!! comprende ????? wenn das so weitergeht muß ich wieder in die Schweiz gondeln statt abends zum Mehliskopf, und ich habe doch gerade mein ganzes Geld für was anderes ausgegeben ... und die Schweizer sind ein räuberisches Bergvolk !!!


----------



## Wooly (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tarnael _
> *runnnn intoo flyyyy
> flyyyy toooo livvvee
> hit-tipp der woche: iron maiden - aces high, orginal nur aus NWDO3
> *



Alter, als Iron Maiden original war, hast du noch in den Windeln gejodelt .. demnächst schreibt hier einer Eddy rulez ... ts ts ts ts ts ts ... ;-)))


----------



## Wooly (15. Januar 2003)

und kiffen beim posten macht Rechtschreibfehler, eieieiei


----------



## Wooly (15. Januar 2003)

Kuckuck, bin wieder da   ;-))

endlich kann ich auch mal eiene Ausrede anbringen, mein Spaßfahrrad liegt wegen geheimnisvoller um/weg/herumbauten zerlegt im Keller, und Sonntag habe ich wahrscheinlich auch keine Zeit.

Andererseits wenn doch, dann fahre ich natürlich gerne mit, habe halt nur das Hardtail, aber zur Not muß ich halt öfters mal absteigen .. ;-))

und TOM, Respekt, der mann schlingete heute samt Eheweib übers Eis in Ebersteinburg, ihr hättet mal den kleinen Weg bei mir vorm haus herunterfahren sollen, da kann man ohne Probleme Schlittschuhlaufen

und außerdem .. was ist das überhaupt für ein Scheißwetter .. Fahrad hin Bike her ... ich will SKIFAHREN !!! Es ist Winter verdammt noch mal !!!!! comprende ????? wenn das so weitergeht muß ich wieder in die Schweiz gondeln statt abends zum Mehliskopf, und ich habe doch gerade mein ganzes Geld für was anderes ausgegeben ... und die Schweizer sind ein räuberisches Bergvolk !!!


----------



## Wooly (15. Januar 2003)

was warn jetzt des .. ?   ich geh glaube ich besser ins Bett, bye !!


----------



## bluesky (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tarnael _
> *runnnn intoo flyyyy
> flyyyy toooo livvvee
> hit-tipp der woche: iron maiden - aces high, orginal nur aus NWDO3
> ...



lieber tarnael  

ich der mit zarten 15 schon auf manowar konzerten rumrockte und iron maiden für die besten menschen neben seiner oma hält sagt dir das der refrain wie folgt lautet:

Running, scrambling, flying 
Rolling, turning, diving, going in again 
Run, live to fly, fly to live, do or die 
Run, live to fly, fly to live. Aces high. 

nichts für ungut ... bin ein kleiner pedant 

 gruss Engel


----------



## liebesspieler (15. Januar 2003)

1:0, eigentor

ach, hat einer von euch vielleicht nen discman für mich? meiner ist gerade kaputt und ich bräuchte am sonntag einen, damit ich linkin' park hören kann, wenn ich nach den abfahrten auf euch warte. danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. Januar 2003)

Also:

1. im zarten Alter von ca. 15 Jahren war ich (selbstverständlich) Slade-Fan - Sweet war für uns pfuipfui! Und das ging dann so:

So you think I got an evil mind, well Ill tell you honey 
And I dont know why, and I dont know why 
So you think my singins out of time, well it makes me money 
And I dont know why, and I dont know why, anymore oh no 
So cum on feel the noise, girls grab the boys. 
We get wild, wild, wild, we get wild, wild, wild 
So cum on feel the noise, girls grab the boys. 
We get wild, wild, wild, at your door 
So you say I got a funny face, I aint got no worries 
And I dont know why, and I dont know why, 
Say Im a scruffbag, well its no disgrace, I aint in no hurry 
And I dont know why, and I dont know why, anymore oh no 
So cum on feel the noise, girls grab the boys. 
We get wild, wild, wild, we get wild, wild, wild 
So cum on feel the noise, girls grab the boys. 
We get wild, wild, wild, at your door 
So you think we have a lazy time, well you should know better 
And I dont know why, and I dont know why, 
And you say I got a dirty mind, well, Im a mean go-getter 
And I dont know why, and I dont know why, anymore oh no 
So cum on feel the noise, girls grab the boys. 
We get wild, wild, wild, we get wild, wild, wild 
So cum on feel the noise, girls grab the boys. 
We get wild, wild, wild, at your door 

2. kleine Runde um Ettlingen hört sich gut an - wollte eigentlich mit Engel die Dobeltour nachholen (Engel, wie schauts aus?)! Wo freireitet ihr denn da und komme ich da hinterher (satte drei, vier Kilo angefressen und seit Anfang Dezember nix mehr gemacht - was kostet eigentlich Fettabsaugen?).

3. meinen Discman würde ich dir, Tarnael, gerne leihen, brauche ihn aber wenn ich nach den Anstiegen auf dich warte und Elvis Costello höre!

Greez
Schwarzspecht


----------



## liebesspieler (16. Januar 2003)

also wenn das hier in einer "kleinen tour um ettlingen" endet, spring ich
ich wollte eigentlich ne freeride tour machen, aber ne "kleine tour um ettlingen" ist das nicht, kompromisse sind öde. wenn dann ne richtige CC Tour oder ne freeride tour


----------



## bluesky (16. Januar 2003)

hi

rund um ettlingen wär ich eventl. auch dabei ...

wenn die jungs aber lieber freeriden möchten muß ich leider passen ... mein fully lässt noch auf sich warten

würde aber gerne wissen wo es ungefähr hingeht ... und wo wir uns teffen bevorzugt irgendwo in ettlingen (freibad, innenstadt ... ?)

gruss
Engel


----------



## fez (16. Januar 2003)

Also die Runde soll schon eher den Freerider befriedigen (soweit das rund um Karlsruhe und Ettlingen halt möglich ist). 
Natürlich holt man aus dieser Ecke bei uns nicht soviel an Trail-Meter heraus wie in Freiburg oder im tiefen Schwarzwald....

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen....


Grober Touverlauf: 
Start Ettlingen Pierrot - Strasse Richtung Völkersbach - in der ersten Haarnadelkurve nach links weg in den Wald - ziemliche Weile den Berg hoch - Hübscher Downhill ins Albtal - über Brücke hupfen - Von zur Straba-Haltestelle Busenbach - gegenüber der Ex-Spinnerei den Berg hoch - ganze Ecke den Berg hoch - vor zum Wattkopf + wunderhübschen Downhill über den Turm runter nach Ettlingen.

Je nach Lust und Laune nochmals hoch in Richtung Bismarkturm dann vor in Richtung Freigehege und den netten Downhill runter bei den Hochspannungsmasten.

Dauer: vielleicht 1,5 Stunden (?)


Gruss Frank


----------



## fez (16. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tarnael _
> *also wenn das hier in einer "kleinen tour um ettlingen" endet, spring ich*



*Nein Tarnael !!! Spring nicht !!!!* 
Das Leben kann doch so schön sein ! Werf nicht Dein junges Leben weg nur wegen einer Freeride-Runde ! Es gibt noch 100te anderer Freeride-Runden welch nur darauf warten von Dir befahren zu werden !!


----------



## Wooly (16. Januar 2003)

Start vormittags fest? gegen Mittag & Nachmittag (14-15 Uhr) könnte ich mitfahren, vormittag wird leider schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (16. Januar 2003)

steht nicht fest....
Ich kann auch nachmittags, wie siehts bei Dir aus Tarnael ?


----------



## fez (16. Januar 2003)

übrigens Bernhardsky ? Wieder in Prag, unter Wasser oder erbsensuppen ?


----------



## liebesspieler (16. Januar 2003)

14uhr is oke


----------



## fez (16. Januar 2003)

- wie siehts denn bei Dir da oben mit Schneematsche aus ? Meinst Du es wär eine Tour im Schwarzwald, was weiss ich, zur Badener Höhe beispielsweise drin ?


----------



## nkwd (16. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *Also die Runde soll schon eher den Freerider befriedigen *


und dementsprechend bin ich net dabei!


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

ach ja, ihr ganzen *Metal-Zitierer * hier - wo habt ihr die wirklich wichtigen und guten Songs gelassen???
dann mach ich das halt:

*Welcome to dying
I don't let it out
Welcome to dying
Look to the mirror it shows what I am
Welcome to dying
This town must burn now
Welcome to dying
Can't You see the dragon's seed bears in me*


oder:

*My freakshow will start tonight
don't miss the right time

Bright eyes
blinded by fear of life
no Merlin is by my side

everything is out of control
everything is out of control
in my future plans
everything is out of control
noone's left to hurt
everything is out of control
sorrow's gone away*


oder (bissel härter):

*Sell me the infection, it's only for the weak 
No need for sympathy, the misery that is me 
No need for sympathy, it's only for the weak 
On bleeding knees I accept my fate 
*


na, wer erkennt was davon?! (wehe wenn net! )


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. Januar 2003)

@ fez und tarnael
... ich wollte ja niemandem die Freireiterei verderben. Weiß halt noch nicht so genau, was ich mir so kilometermäßig zumuten kann/will. Werde mich dann wohl lieber beim ...

@ Engel
... in den Windschatten stellen - bitte auch Abschleppseil mitbringen.

@ nkwd
... dann fahr halt mit uns!

Gruß
Schwarzspecht


----------



## nkwd (16. Januar 2003)

*@schwarzspecht*
dobel? wär net idee! 
muß mal gucken, wie ich Zeit hab! ging um So, gell?


----------



## fez (16. Januar 2003)

Metal pfff- ich red` von Glam-Rock !!!

T.Rex


----------



## fez (16. Januar 2003)

ganz einfach
a) Heintje, aus seinem Album "Die schönsten Melodien des Weserberglandes"
b) Hank Williams, aus seinem Album "I`m so lonesome I could cry"
c) DJ Bobo, aus seinem Album "Bobo in the Boobie Trap"


Mr. Mjusig


----------



## bluesky (16. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nkwd _
> 
> na, wer erkennt was davon?! (wehe wenn net! )
> [/B]



Nummer 1: 
Blind Guardian - Welcome To Dying

Nummer 2:
Blind Guardian - Bright Eyes

Nummer 3:
In Flames - Only For The Weak


so ... und ich hab heute ein fully gekauft (extra frei genommen)... das wird jetzt grad nach meinen wünschen zusammengeschraubt ... und ich bekomms nächste woche !

dann mach ich auch mal beim freireiten mit aber dieses wochenende pilger ich auf den dobel 

gruß
Engel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (16. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Engel _
> *Blind Guardian - Welcome To Dying
> Blind Guardian - Bright Eyes
> In Flames - Only For The Weak*


klasse! ich seh, da hat jemand Ahnung von der Sache!



> _Original geschrieben von Engel _
> *und ich hab heute ein fully gekauft (extra frei genommen)... das wird jetzt grad nach meinen wünschen zusammengeschraubt ... *


so, dann berichte doch mal, was für eins und welche Sonderwünsche du hattest!

*@fez*
pffff... glam-rock


----------



## nkwd (16. Januar 2003)

*@engel*
so, mal gucken, ob das auch rauskriegst!
dürft für dich bissel schwerer sein....

*You're no good 
For me 
Thank God its over 

You make believe 
That nothing is wrong until you're cryin' 
You make believe 
That life is so long until you're dyin' 
You make believe 
That nothing is wrong until you're cryin' 
Cryin' on me 
You make believe 
That life is so long until you're dyin' 
Dyin' on me! 

You think everybody's the same 
You think that everybody's the same 
I don't think that anybody's like you 
(You ruin everything and you kept ****in' with me until its over and I won't) 
You think that everybody's the same 
I don't think that anybody's like you 
Be the same *


----------



## Wooly (16. Januar 2003)

ja sind wir jetzt hier zum Mucke hören oder zum Biken, häh ? 

Fez: Schwarzwald oben kannst du bis jetzt vergessen, ich gehe am Samstag abend am Meliskopf Flutlichskifahren, da liegt noch ordentlich Schnee. Und eine Etage tiefer ist ziemlich übel Eis, auch nicht sooooo prickelnd. Wir sollten also schauen, das wir nicht zu hoch kommen, wie gesagt, ich würde auch die Freeride Tour mitfahren und mich halt zurückhalten ;-))


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. Januar 2003)

Jooh, die Nicht-Freireiter machen jetzt also am Sonntag in CC-Tour gen Dobel! Uhrzeit? Vielleicht gegen 12 oder 13 in Marxzell? Reicht das dann?

@ Engel
Jetzt sag halt schon, welches Bike ist es denn geworden. Ich tippe nach wie vor auf die Pforzheimer, vielleicht ein Faunus!?

@ Engel und nkwd
... ist das so Gitarrensägemusik, wie ich schon seit 25 Jahren nicht mehr höre (hab sogar 'ne Celtic Frost Platte)?

Gruß
Schwarzspecht


----------



## fez (16. Januar 2003)

dann fahrn wir die Ettlinger Runde. Keinen Sorge, da brauchst Du Dich nirgends zurückhalten. Wir sind hier immernoch in Ettlingen und nicht Vancouver  


Frank


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. Januar 2003)

Ey Lyricsrätsel,

hab mal kurz bei Blind Guardian im Web reingehört. Hört sich an wie Meat Loaf meets Abba-Musical auf gaaaaaaaanz viel Acid. Nich so mein Fall, sorry ;-)


----------



## fez (16. Januar 2003)

:


----------



## Froschel (16. Januar 2003)

also ich werd am SO in die Ferne schweifen und mich im Pfälzischen Hochland im Schlamme sudeln. Mal schaun was es da so Neues gibt. Hab Sehnsucht nach Erbsensuppe ,weil die gibts ja,obwohl mir der Marcus hoch und heilig versprochen hat, sowieso nicht im schwarzen Wald . Somit hat diese Region seine Atraktivität für mich gänzlich verloren. 
Also dann mal viel Spaß beim befreiten Reiten
gruß BB


----------



## fez (16. Januar 2003)

Die Jungen waren gewohnt, zu *reiten * und allerhand Kunststücke auf dem Pferd ... Aber
doch fanden viele ein *befreites * Gewissen und ein erleichtertes Herz, nachdem ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (16. Januar 2003)

hey, ich hab air bourdon auch noch nie mit red bull helm gesehen -_-

btw, skifahren am meliskopf suckt, ich war letzten freitag da, gingen nur 2 lifte, schnee ********, hänge kurz, teuer
= no thnx


----------



## Wooly (16. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tarnael _
> *hey, ich hab air bourdon auch noch nie mit red bull helm gesehen -_-
> 
> btw, skifahren am meliskopf suckt, ich war letzten freitag da, gingen nur 2 lifte, schnee ********, hänge kurz, teuer
> = no thnx *



wieß ich weiß ich, aber oben hat es geschneit, der Schnee sollte also besser sein, der 3te Lift läuft inzwischen auch, und in der Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen, sind halt doch 3 Stunden nach Engelberg *schluchtz*


----------



## fez (16. Januar 2003)

bis Engelberg. Wäre das nicht mal ein Ziel um im 
Sommer ein bissl zu riden ?


----------



## liebesspieler (16. Januar 2003)

obligatorische frage: was für ein "riden"


----------



## Wooly (16. Januar 2003)

abspropos, wenn ihr wirlich erst um 13-14 uhr fahren würdet, lieber Fez und Tarnael, würde ich mitfahren und eure Heldentaten auf digitales Zeluloid bannen ;-)) müßten dann nur noch nen Startplatz ausmachen.


----------



## Wooly (16. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *bis Engelberg. Wäre das nicht mal ein Ziel um im
> Sommer ein bissl zu riden ? *



hah mit dem bike dauert das schon ein bisßchen länger bis Engelberg mein Lieber ... ;-))))) ..... hohhhhhhhhhhhhhaahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (16. Januar 2003)

lach mich kaputt....


----------



## Wooly (17. Januar 2003)

ich wußte es Bruder, das du meine Einfälle total lustig findest  ... tja, kann nicht jeder so schlagfertig sein ... und by the Way, der Pina Collada im DOM ist garnicht so unübel .. hicks ... hätte ich garnicht gedacht ...


----------



## fez (17. Januar 2003)

14 Uhr auf dem hinteren Parkplatz beim Friedhof in Ettlingen. Wenn Du aus Ettlingen in Richtung Wolfartsweiher/Durlach fährst, kommst du an der ehemaligen Kaserne vorbei. Kurz vor dem Ortsende biegst Du rechts ab. Linker Hand befindet sich der Friedhof, direkt gegenüber und hintendran ein Parkplatz.

Ouuh, Deine Pumpe.... ich muss unbedingt an Deine Pumpe denken !!!


Gruss Frank

PS: in Ettlingen nicht auf die Schnellstrasse nach Karlsruhe/Rüppur gehen sondern gleich bei der grossen Kreuzung an der Stadtmauer und seltsamer Plastik rechts abbiegen und dann gleich vor der Kirche wieder. Wenn Du von der Autobahn auf dem Zubringer kommst fährst Du in Richtung Wattkopftunnel und Bad Herrenalb - und gehst vor dem Wattkopftunnel runter - dann liegt der Freidhof latürnich gleich beim Ortseingang links....


Weisst ja eh wahrscheinlich alles was ich da schreibe...


----------



## bluesky (17. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nkwd _
> *@engel*



@ nkwd
Limp Bizkit - Rearranged 
?

Fully: 

Specialized Enduro 

mit folgenden Änderungen:

Wheels: Mavic D321 + DT Comp
Octalink anstatt vierkant innenlager 
andere Kurbeln 

das ist erst mal alles ... wenn mich irgendwas mit der zeit nervt fliegts aber auch raus ... eventl. bau ich in nem jahr dann auf speedhub um 

@ Schwarzspecht

PF war mir zuuu teuer und ich wollte nen viergelenker 

*19.01.2003 - 12.00 Uhr Marxzell Fahrzeugmuseum aber nur wenns nicht regnet geht klar* 

gruss
Engel


----------



## Froschel (17. Januar 2003)

> ... und by the Way, der Pina Collada im DOM ist garnicht so unübel .. hicks ... hätte ich garnicht gedacht ...


wär doch ma ne Überlegung daß man da ne *Northernlightspinacolladatrinkundüberradelredeabend* veranstaltet.Was haltet ihr denn davon......
gruß BB


----------



## fez (17. Januar 2003)

muss man unterstützen


----------



## fez (17. Januar 2003)

für alle Interessierten heute (Freitag) - Abend 21.00 in Jonnys PS-Stube ?  Äh, Dom mein ich....


----------



## Froschel (17. Januar 2003)

Würde passen. Was hält denn der Rest davon ? ......keine Krawattenpflicht......!!!!


----------



## nkwd (17. Januar 2003)

*bzgl. heut abend was trinken gehen*
heute abend muß ich leider ins A65, da ich da heut Freieintritt sowie 10 Freiverzehr hab! 
nur schlagen wir uns grad noch drum, wer der Depp sein wird, der fahren muß.... 


*@engel*
wow! auch richtig! sehe du bist in allen Metal Richtungen gut "behört"!


----------



## bluesky (17. Januar 2003)

und du gehst ins A65 das passt ja    

gruss
Engel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (17. Januar 2003)

*@engel*
klar, paßt das! mein musikaler Schwerpunkt liegt eh auf Techno (genauer Rave, Happy Hardcore, Progressive Trance), aber gleich an Stelle 2 kommt Hard Rock (genauer Metal, Nu Metal, College Rock)

----

was is eigentlich für ne Schaltung an deinem Fully dran? XT? und was für ne Bremse? 
hab die Spezifikationen des Rades nämlich net im Kopf und bin zu faul zum suchen 

----

wie komm ich von Gaggenau eigentlich am besten nach Marxzell?
Wahrsch. muß ich wohl mit der S-Bahn nach Ka und von dort das Albtal hinauf. Überleg aber noch, ob ich mitm Rad über Moosbronn geradelt komm - das dürften aber auch min 25km mit ordentlich Anstieg und ich will mich ja eigentlich net vor der richtigen Tour verausgaben. Und ich dürft wohl bei beidem gleich lang brauchen.
Werd wohl eher den Rückweg (wie bei unserer letzten gemeinsamen Tour) mitm Rad antreten.
Wenn ich dann in Marxzell bin, wo is dann das Fahrzeug-Museum?

---

hat wer eigentlich was vom Schwimmer gehört?? 
les hier gar nix mehr von ihm!


----------



## nkwd (17. Januar 2003)

sorry, mein fehler *grummel*


----------



## bluesky (17. Januar 2003)

hi

Schaltung: XT (umwerfer deore)
Bremsen: Deore Disc (mir kommt keine magura dran)
Dämpfer: Fox Float
Gabel: irgend eine Marzzochi die schmatzt  

gaggenau marxzell ... mmh 

entweder über Loffenau und Bad Herrenalb oder über Moosbronn -> Fischweier -> Marxzell 

eventl. kann dich Schwarzspecht auch in KA aufgabeln ? soviel ich weiß hat er ja nen kombi ?

ich will dich ja nicht aufbauen  ... aber du bist wohl der fitteste von uns ... da würd ich mir konditionell keine sorgen machen ...

rückweg für dich ... du könntest vom dobel in richtung teufelsmühle fahren und dann runter nach gaggenau ?
ist alles sehr gut ausgeschildert ! eventl. können Schwarzspecht und ich dann in die richtung n stück mitfahren 

gruss
Engel


----------



## bluesky (17. Januar 2003)

aja fahrzeugmuseum:

ist genau in der ortsmitte bei der marxzeller mühle ... 
stehen jede menge antiquitäten rum
(marxzell ist so klein das kannste nicht übersehen)


----------



## Wooly (17. Januar 2003)

Jungs, mit trinken ist leider nix bei mir, ich muß heute abend arbeiten. Wenn Ihr geht viel Spaß !!!


----------



## fez (17. Januar 2003)

lass uns das mal verschieben, Bernhard - auf einen Tag an welchem mehr Leute Zeit haben. Ich mach maln Thread dazu auf.

Àpropos A 65 : Wasn das ? Das ehemalige UNVERSCHÄMT ?
Das wär aber dann nicht Dein Ernst oder, NKWD ? Tanzen da immernoch Landpomeranzen mit Tina-Turner-Mähne und und Tigerbadeanzügen in solchen komischen Käfigen, und werden von Cowboystiefel-Schnauzbart-Mattenträgern angegafft ? 
Boah, da war ich einmal drin (kurz vor dem Pleistozän allerdings) und bin aus dem Lachen nicht mehr rausgekommen....

Nix für ungut !

Gruss Frank


----------



## bluesky (17. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *Àpropos A 65 : Wasn das ? Das ehemalige UNVERSCHÄMT ?
> *



*rofl*

ne das unverschämt heißt immer noch so und ist besonders freitags zu empfehlen das A65 ist so n zappelschuppen in er Pfalz 

aber um mal einen trinken zu gehen empfehle ich in KA:

- Multi Kulti 
- Irish Pub
- Assado 
- Badisch Brauhaus

in Ettlingen:

- Lemontree
- Täglich
- Nikita 

kommt natürlich immer drauf an wieviel mitwollen ich wäre auf jeden fall dabei solange wir das unter der woche machen können

gruss
Engel


----------



## Froschel (17. Januar 2003)

@Fezbub: jo ,machma mal`n anderes mal.
Kommt jetzt aber bloß niemand auf die Idee ,daß wir dann ins Unverschämt gehn.
bis denno 
BB


----------



## nkwd (17. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *lÀpropos A 65 : Wasn das ? Das ehemalige UNVERSCHÄMT ?*


ihhh! bleib mir mit dem unverschämt weg! das is eklig!
A65 is ne Techno- (und leider auch Hip Hop-) Disko in Kandel. Hat für jede dieser Richtung einen Raum und ab 0 Uhr wird daraus eine rund es kommt erst mal ne gute Weile ein bekannterer Techno DJ. außerdem hats auch einen Raum, der wie das Apfelbaum gestaltet ist und auch die selbe Musik spielt!
würde euch ja anbieten, mitzukommen, aber ihr würdet da wahrsch. vom alter her auffallen und die laute Musik und die ganzen Laser würden euch sicher auch net sonderlich gefallen  *hihi*


was trinken an nem anderen tag wär gut!
Cafe Wien würd ich da in Ka noch empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (17. Januar 2003)

@ nkwd

... daß ich So mit dem Auto fahre ist zwar eher unwahrscheinlich. Aber falls doch, kann ich dich natürlich in KA aufpicken. Mail mir doch deine Telefonnummer

@ alle alten Säcke
... sollen wir sein (nkwd) Angebot annehmen und ihn in seinem Technoschuppen blamieren?

Gruß
Schwarzspecht


----------



## fez (17. Januar 2003)

ich bin froh so n alter Sack zu sein !


----------



## liebesspieler (17. Januar 2003)




----------



## Trailrider79 (17. Januar 2003)

das A65 gibts noch?

ich dachte, das hätten sie schon lange in nen kindergarten umfunktioniert;-)

ach so, da fällt mir ein, das ham sie ja schon getan, das is einer der kindergärten, die bis 5 uhr morgens offen haben 

außerdxem hängen da abartig viele geistige tiefflieger rum, die dich dumm anmachen, wenn du sie nur anguggst. "Ey, guggsch du mich?"  könnt mich totlachen über die leut;-)

so 'ner atmosphäre setz ich mich net freiwillig aus, vor allem wenn dabei noch so pseudo-techno läuft;-)

nene, die zeiten, in denen man das pfälzer, genauer gesagt kand'ler brutto-inlandsprodukt erhöht hat, sind für mich eindeutig vorbei;-)

naja, aber jedem das seine


----------



## fez (17. Januar 2003)

Immer geschmeidig bleiben....


----------



## fez (17. Januar 2003)

Lieber Marcus: 
Es tut mir leid - aber ich muss die Tour um *14 Uhr* absagen. Keine Krankheit oder sonstige abartige Ausreden - sondern ein typisches Alte-Säcke-Problem (Mann, Mann, die Frauen...): heute mittag kommt meine Grosse aus dem Turnen nach Hause und verkündet dass die Turngala nicht am Samstag, sondern am Sonntag um 14.30 sein. Dumm geloff wie der gemeine Pfälzer sagt. 
Schade !

Verehrter Tarnael: ich würde jetzt gerne doch wieder vormittags fahren... was hältst Du von 9.45 bei mir vorm Haus ?


Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (17. Januar 2003)

9.45, 9.30, 8.30
mir alles recht


----------



## fez (17. Januar 2003)

Also 9.45

Wird geil !!!


----------



## nkwd (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *... daß ich So mit dem Auto fahre ist zwar eher unwahrscheinlich. Aber falls doch, kann ich dich natürlich in KA aufpicken.*


hab ne bessere Idee! du fährst - wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab - mitm Rad von Ka nach Marxzell. Dann laß uns uns doch einfach in Ka wo (bevorzugt Bahnhof) treffen und gemeinsam das Albtal hochradeln, so daß wir dann um 12 bei Engel in Marxzell sind. Na, was hälst du davon?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. Januar 2003)

@ Engel u. nkwd

... muß leider für Sonntag absagen - u. a. wg. Krankenhausbesuch. Vielleicht reicht mirs noch für 'ne späte Nachmittagsrunde, mehr leider nicht. Tut mir leid, mein Dobel-Debut muß dann halt noch warten ...

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## bluesky (18. Januar 2003)

@ nkwd

ich werd auch absagen müssen .... bin heute morgen auf ne kurze spritz tour und hab mein vorderes laufrad zerlegt .... bzw. mir hats eine speiche zerfetzt ... da ich mein scott letzte woche verkauft hab steh ich quasi ohne was fahrtüchtiges da ...

ich würd einfach vorschlagen wir suchen uns nen neuen termin eventl. am ersten februar wochenende ?

gruss
Engel


----------



## nkwd (18. Januar 2003)

ok, dann verschieben wir das ganze!
was is mit nächsten WE? oder erst Feb.?

ich hätte gestern nacht übrigens beinahe auchn schönen Sturz hingelegt, als ich nachm A65 noch besoffen (so, und damit wär auch der letzte gute Vorsatz fürs Jahr 2003 im Arsch ) gebiket bin. Ohne Licht und mit größeren Gleichgewichtsproblemen sollte man eben nicht im Wald rumheizen...... 

*@schwarzspecht*
krankenhaus? was hast gemacht?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. Januar 2003)

@ nkwd

... "Krankenhausbesuch"! D. h. mir gehts (noch) gut. Schwiegermama ist operiert worden. 
@ nkwd u. Engel

Ich versuche, mir die nächsten beiden Sonntage freizuhalten!

Schönes Wochenende
Schwarzspecht


----------



## bluesky (18. Januar 2003)

@schwarzspecht & nkwd 

dann fassen wir uns mal ein der nächsten zwei wochenenden ins auge 

gruss
Engel


----------



## Wooly (18. Januar 2003)

Fezbub, fahrt ihr mal alleine, ich muß Sonntag auch noch arbeiten, das wird eh nix mit mir, auch 14 Uhr wäre schwer geworden.
Und passt auf Buben, is eisig da draußen, war heute am Feldberg skifahren, da ist es auch eisig ;-))


----------



## nkwd (20. Januar 2003)

*@engel & schwarzspecht*
laßt uns mal unsere Dobel-Tour für So, 2. Feb. planen!
is das bei euch ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (20. Januar 2003)

jo im prinzip schon


----------



## Schwarzspecht (20. Januar 2003)

... halte ich mir frei! Brauchen wir 'nen neuen Srätt?

Gruß
Schwarzspecht


----------



## bluesky (20. Januar 2003)

ne wir bleiben im untergrund


----------



## fez (20. Januar 2003)

was ist ein "Srätt" ?  Hört sich gut an....


----------



## nkwd (20. Januar 2003)

fez, gib dir doch mal bissel mühe....  
sprich das Wort doch einfach mal laut aus und dann denk dir, daß das was du da grad von dir gegeben hast englisch sein soll und du leichte Sprachprobleme mit den "th" hast.
Und???


----------



## bluesky (20. Januar 2003)




----------



## fez (20. Januar 2003)

das Nierentischchen von Ikea !!!

... Mann, bin ich blöd !


----------



## nkwd (20. Januar 2003)

na also - geht doch!
warum net gleich so?


----------



## bluesky (21. Januar 2003)

2 FEB is bei mir nicht 

meine mutter hat mir heute verkündet daß mein onkel da seinen 50igsten feiert ... da herrscht anwesenheitspflicht !

sorry

gruss
Engel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (21. Januar 2003)

was is dann mit Sa 1. Feb ?


----------



## bluesky (21. Januar 2003)

im prinzip schon !

JA


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. Januar 2003)

... geht bei mir nicht - "Tochtertag". Lasst uns doch nächsten Freitag einen Termin finden!

Gruß
Schwarzspecht


----------



## bluesky (21. Januar 2003)

hi

nächsten freitag ?

treffen is doch erst am 31.01  

gruss
Engel


----------



## nkwd (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Engel _
> *treffen is doch erst am 31.01  *


ok, dann planen wir halt da weiter


----------



## Der Schwimmer (22. Januar 2003)

Kinners Kinners, 

kaum ist man mal 5 min weg vom Internet, schon kommt man mit dem Lesen kaum noch nach.
Weiß gar nicht in welchem srätt was noch steht.
Komme auch zum Biertreffen, allerdings erst um 21:00 Uhr, wir haben vorher noch Training, und das ist irgendwie heilig.
Nach meiner Erkältung muss ich wieder ganz von vorne anfangen.

Gruß
Der Schwimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

